# In Remembrance--2011



## Truth Seeker

_But those rare souls whose spirit gets magically into the hearts of men, leave behind them something more real and warmly personal than bodily presence, an ineffable and eternal thing. It is everlasting life touching us as something more than a vague, recondite concept. The sound of a great name dies like an echo; the splendor of fame fades into nothing; but the grace of a fine spirit pervades the places through which it has passed, like the haunting loveliness of mignonette. _

_-James Thurber _​


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Swedish actor Per Oscarsson feared killed in fire*

A house fire appears to have killed actor *Per Oscarsson*, a giant of Swedish cinema who won a best actor award at Cannes in 1966 and appeared in films based on Stieg Larsson's "Millennium" trilogy, and his wife, police said Sunday.

Police spokesman Jan Strommegard said the remains of one person were found Sunday in the ashes of the house and are probably those of the 83-year-old actor or his wife, 67-year-old Kia Ostling. Both were reported missing by their relatives who say the couple apparently was home when the fire destroyed the house early Friday.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar nominated actor Pete Postlethwaite died yesterday of cancer.  He was 64.


----------



## Mark CMG

GrayLinnorm said:


> Oscar nominated actor Pete Postlethwaite died yesterday of cancer.  He was 64.





This is particularly sad, IMO.  I've enjoyed a great deal of his work.

Pete Postlethwaite - IMDb


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Forbidden Planet' star Anne Francis dies at 80*

Actress *Anne Francis*, who was the love interest in the 1950s science-fiction classic "Forbidden Planet" and later was sexy private eye in "Honey West" on TV, has died at age 80.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Mark CMG

'Baker Street' Singer Gerry Rafferty Dead at 63


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Old man 'Seinfeld' actor Bill Erwin dies at 96*

Character actor *Bill Erwin*, whose nearly seven-decade Hollywood career included his memorable role as the grumpy old man on television's "Seinfeld," has died. He was 96.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Mick Karn, bassist for Japan, dies of cancer*

*Mick Karn*, a musician who made his stamp on '80s New Wave music, has died. He was 52.

"It's with profound sadness that we have to inform you that Mick finally lost his battle with cancer and passed away peacefully at 4.30pm today, 4th January 2011 at home in Chelsea, London. He was surrounded by his family and friends and will be deeply missed by all," reads a statement on his official website.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Babe' creator Dick King-Smith dies at 88*

*Dick King-Smith*, the British author of the popular children's books which spawned the hit film "Babe", has died at the age of 88, his publishers said on Wednesday.

The prolific writer, whose 1983 book "The Sheep-Pig" was made into the 1995 film, died in his sleep on Tuesday at his home near Bath in southwest England, said a spokeswoman for Random House.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On Dec 31, the body of former US gov't official John P. Wheeler III was found being dumped from a garbage truck in a landfill.  It is being investigated as a homicide.

Police Trying to Unravel Timeline of John Wheeler Homicide


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rising star of the Dallas music scene, Frank "Frankie 45" Campagna died Jan 1st at age 24, of suicide.  He and his band had just finished a major gig headlining a radio station's massive New Year's Eve party.

A Sad, Sad Day For Deep Ellum and Dallas Music As A Whole: Frankie 45 is Dead at Age 24. - Dallas Music - DC9 At Night


----------



## Truth Seeker

*UPDATE:Alive but in critical condition.*

Reports of her death have been misleading.


----------



## Fast Learner

Yes, Gabrielle Giffords is alive, though chief U.S. District judge in Arizona John M. Roll, Gifford's director of community outreach Gabe Zimmerman, a 9-year-old girl, and three others were killed.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Yeah...I had to change the outline, after there was a reverse on her condition. I am still sick by this.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William F. Walsh, mayor of Syracuse, NY from 1961 to 1969, and later a US representative, died last Saturday.  He was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar-nominated director Peter Yates died yesterday after a long illness.  He was 82.

Among his films were _Bullit, Breaking Away, Krull, _and _The Friends of Eddie Coyle._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Winters, the World War II commander of Easy Company who inspired the book and miniseries _Band of Brothers,_ died last Sunday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Nelson, who co-starred with his parents and brother Rick on _The Adventures of Ozzie and Harriet_, died Monday from colon cancer.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Margaret Whiting died Monday.  She was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Dye of T_ouched by an Angel_ is dead:

John Dye, 'Touched By an Angel' Star, Dies at 47 - Yahoo! TV Blog


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Trish Keenan, lead singer of Broadcast, died today of pneumonia.  She was 42.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mississippi Winn, one of the last surviving children of U.S. slaves, died yesterday.  She was 113.

At the time of her death, she was the oldest living African American and the seventh oldest person in the world.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword

Royal Marshall, engineer and sidekick on the nationally syndicated talk show, "The Neal Bortz Show" for 17 years, passed away this morning.  He was 43 years old.

He was also the host of his own radio show, "The Royal Treatment," and occasionally performed in local Atlanta comedy clubs as a stand-up comic.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Suzannah York died today of cancer.  She was 72.

York won a Bafta and was nominated for an Oscar for _They Shoot Horses, Don't They?, _but was best known for playing Childie in _The Killing of Sister George._


----------



## Mark CMG

Romulus Linney, Wide-Ranging Playwright, Dies at 80


----------



## Truth Seeker

*News: Actor Toshiyuki Hosokawa Passes Away at 70*

Prolific stage, film, and television actor *Toshiyuki Hosokawa* passed away on Friday, January 14 at 5:24 a.m. due to acute subdural hematoma. He was 70. According to his family, he had suffered a concussion when he fell in his living room on January 12 and was taken to a hospital in Tokyo. Although he is best known for his stage and film work, he also voice-acted in the Ashita no Joe anime films.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mark CMG said:


> Romulus Linney, Wide-Ranging Playwright, Dies at 80




Ironically, just before his daughter won a Golden Globe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sargent Shriver, Peace Corp founder, has died.

Sargent Shriver, Kennedy In-Law, Peace Corps Founder, Dies at 95 - Businessweek


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Music industry legend Don Kirshner has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/19/arts/music/19kirshner.html

(Man, I grew up watching his shows with KISS and The Ramones, etc. )


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alex Kirst, a drummer for Iggy Pop and a member of The Nymphs, was killed in a hit and run accident January 13.  He was 42.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Paul Picerni, Actor in ‘Untouchables,’ Dies at 88*

*Paul Picerni*, a prolific television and screen actor best known as Agent Eliot Ness’s right-hand man in the hit 1960s series “The Untouchables,” died on Jan. 12 at his home in Llano, Calif. He was 88. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*German reality TV star Cora dies after sixth breast op*

German tabloids have been mourning reality TV star *Carolin *"Sexy Cora" *Berger*, who died in a coma after her sixth breast operation, aged 23. 

*Ms Berger*, a sex film celebrity, had joined the German version of Big Brother last year, where she behaved more and more outrageously.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Costume designer Theoni V. Aldredge dies at age 78*

*Theoni V. Aldredge*, an award-winning costume designer who created memorable outfits for more than 300 stage and film projects, including "Gypsy," "A Chorus Line," "Dreamgirls" and "42nd Street," has died. She was 78.

Her husband, actor *Tom Aldredge*, said she died Friday at a hospice in Connecticut.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Fitness Guru Jack LaLanne, 96, Dies at Calif. Home - ABC News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And he's STILL healthier than I am!

RIP Jack!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> kingston123
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2011
> Location: pakistan
> Posts: 1
> Umpleby (Lvl 1)



Reported.


----------



## Thunderfoot

I always though Jack was immortal - I mean he was on TV doing fitness shows before my mother was born... I suddenly feel a strong sense of my mortality.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charlie Louvin, half of the country music duo the Louvin Brothers, died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gladys Horton of The Marvelettes has died:

Various Artists News - Yahoo! Music


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Charlie Callas died yesterday.  He was 86.

Callas did the voice for the title character in _Pete's Dragon_ and also appeared in _Silent Movie._  He also had a string of TV guest appearances, including playing Sinestro in _Legends of the Superheroes._


----------



## Thunderfoot

Comedian David Frye has died, he was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Composer Milton Babbitt died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Composer John Barry died yesterday.  He was 77.

Barry won 5 Oscars for his work on the films _Born Free, The Lion in Winter, Out of Africa,  _and _Dances With Wolves,_ but is probably best known for his work on the James Bond films.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maria Schneider, who co-starred in _Last Tango In Paris_, died today of cancer.  She was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Margaret John, who co-starred in _Gavin and Stacy,_ died yesterday.  She was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Swedish actress Lena Nyman, best known for starring in the I Am Curious films, died yesterday after a long illness. She was 66.


----------



## Gulla

Gary Moore died in his sleep today at age 58.
I still got the blues


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tura Satana, star of several cult movies (most notably _Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill!_), died last Friday of heart failure.  She was 72.


----------



## Mark CMG

Brian Jacques: The Official Website


----------



## Thunderfoot

After re-reading the last 15 or so posts I am coming to the conclusion that my childhood (teenage) memories are quickly becoming just that...

This is d@#^ depressing.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Ken Olsen - DEC founder dies at 84.  DEC (Digital Equipment Corp.) was the industry leader in microcomputer miniaturization when IBM was still building mainframes (1960s).


----------



## Fast Learner

Thunderfoot said:


> After re-reading the last 15 or so posts I am coming to the conclusion that my childhood (teenage) memories are quickly becoming just that...
> 
> This is d@#^ depressing.




I mean this in the nicest way (always a bad start, I know), but that's really all they've been for most of that time. They need not be diminished by the present state (or lack thereof) of the person who brought you that memory.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actress Peggy Rea died February 5 of heart failure. She was 89.

Among her roles were Rose in _The Waltons, _Cousin Bertha in _All In the Family, _Lulu Hogg on _The Dukes of Hazard, _and Brett Butler's mother-in-law on _Grace Under Fire.  _She also appeared in the episode of _Love American Style _that was the pilot for _Happy Days._


----------



## jonesy

2nd of January, 2011: Richard 'Dick' Winters, Band of Brothers inspiration, died of Parkinson's Disease, at age 92.


----------



## Darkness

Austrian actor, singer, entertainer, etc. Peter Alexander died yesterday (February 12, 2011) of an unknown cause. He was 84. His wife died in 2003 and his daughter in a car accident in 2009. He is survived by a son and two grandchildren.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Betty Garrett died yesterday.  She was 91.

Garreett co-starred with Frank Sinatra in _On the Town _and _Take Me Out to the Ballgame_ and sang "Baby It's Cold Outside" in _Neptune's Daughter_ before her career was derailed by the McCarthy witch hunts.  Later she had recurring roles on _All In the Family _and _Laverne and Shirley_ and was nominated for an Emmy for a guest appearance on _Becker._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jon Petrovich, a widely respected broadcast executive who worked for the Associated Press and was vice-president of CNN for 15 years, died last Thursday.  He was almost 64.

Petrovich devolped many of CNN's niche channels.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Kenneth Mars died last Saturday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 74.

Mars appeared in several of Mel Brooks' films (most notably _The Producers_), _What's Up Doc, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid,_ and many others.  He also had regular roles in _Malcolm in the Middle _and _Fernwood Tonight_ and did voices for numerous animated series (he was King Triton in _The Little Mermaid_).


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actor Kenneth Mars died last Saturday of pancreatic cancer. He was 74.
> 
> Mars appeared in several of Mel Brooks' films (most notably _The Producers_), _What's Up Doc, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid,_ and many others. He also had regular roles in _Malcolm in the Middle _and _Fernwood Tonight_ and did voices for numerous animated series (he was King Triton in _The Little Mermaid_).



A great talent who wil be missed! (He was also in the Lynda Carter _Wonder Woman_ pilot.)


----------



## Villano

Exploitation filmmaker _David Friedman _passed away on Monday at the age of 87.  Friedman was a frequent collaborator of Herschell Gordon Lewis and produced such cult films as *Blood Feast *and *Two Thousand Maniacs*.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Len Lesser, best known for playing Uncle Leo on _Seinfeld, _died yesterday. He was 88.

Lesser also had a recurring role on _Everybody Loves Raymond_.  His resume goes back as far as the 1960s, with appearances on_ Get Smart, The Munsters, _and _The Monkees_ among other shows.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Monroe, who hosted _Meet the Press_ from 1975 to 1984, died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Perry Moore, the executive producer of the Chronicles of Narnia films, was found dead.  He was 39.

Moore also wrote _Hero, _a critically acclaimed novel about a gay teen superhero.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Press agent turned producer Walter Seltzer died last Friday.  He was 96.

Seltzer got his start doing advertising for _Mutiny on the Bounty _(1935).  His Oscar campaign for _Marty,_ which won Best Picture, was the first campaign to cost more than the film itself.  Later he produced _The Omega Man _and _Soylent Green,_ and became a fundraiser for the Motion Picture and Television Fund.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dwayne McDuffie, influential comic book artist, dead at age 49.

Dwayne McDuffie, comic and animation writer, dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joanne Siegel, the wife of Superman creator Jerry Siegel and the inspiration for Lois Lane, died on Valentine's Day.  She was 93.

Joanne was recently involved in a legal battle with DC Comics over the proprietary rights to Superman.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Donald "Duke" Snider, former center fielder for the Dodgers, died today.  He was 84.

Snider was the Dodgers' all-time leader in home runs and RBIs.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Darn, I was hoping we'd make it to the one week mark with no celebrity deaths.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ricky Bell, NFL, NFL Europe, XFL, CFL and Arena League player, has died at age 36 of as-yet unspecified causes.

Former NFL, CFL player Ricky Bell dies at 36 - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Moacyr Scliar dies at 73

Brazilian novelist Moacyr Scliar dies at 73 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Thunderfoot

Frank Buckles, the last remaining WW I U.S. veteran had died, he was 110.

Mr. Buckles lied about his age in order to join the U.S. Army in April 1917 at the age of 16.  He was actively campaigning for a National WW I memorial in Washington D.C. attending many functions memorial on Nov 11 (Originally Armistice Day) in order to raise awareness for the memorial.  He was very appreciative of the Army's observance every year at the grave of Gen. John Pershing at Arlington Cemetery.

Mr. Buckles death leaves the list of known remaining WW I survivors at three.  Two from Great Britain (109 and 110) and one from Poland (111).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddie Kirkland, a gutiarist known as the "Gypsy of the Blues", was killed yesterday when he turned in the path of a Greyhound bus.  He was 88.

Kirkland played with John Lee Hooker, Otis Redding, and Little Richard, among others.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jane Russell, who co-starred with Marilyn Monroe in _Gentlemen Prefer Blondes,_ died today.  She was 89.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Gary Winick, acclaimed "chick flick" director has lost his battle with brain cancer at age 49.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Suze Rotolo, a former girlfriend of Bob Dylan who inspired his social conscience and many of his early hits, died February 24 after a long illness.  She was 67.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Freeskier Ryan Hawks, age 25, dies of injuries sustained in a competition.

Freeskier Ryan Hawks dies after crash during extreme competition


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Johnny Preston, who had a #1 hit with "Running Bear" (written by the Big Bopper), died yesterday of heart failure.  He was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Jarrott, who won a Golden Globe for directing _Anne of the Thousand Days, _died last Friday. He was 83.

Jarrott also won an Emmy for _A Promise Kept: The Oksana Baiul Story._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alberto Granado, who traveled around Latin America with Che Guevara for 8 months, an event that inspired the film _The Motorcycle Diaries, _died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Raunalyn

Comedian Mike DeStefano, one of the finalists for last seasons "Last Comic Standing" died today.

Comedian Mike DeStefano dies - Entertainment - The Arts - TODAYshow.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Starr, founding bass player for Alice In Chains, has died just short of his 45th birthday.

Mike Starr Remembered By Dr. Drew, Nikki Sixx, Steven Adler - Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Columnist David Broder died today from complications of diabetes.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hugh Martin, who did the music for _Meet Me In St. Louis_, including the holiday staple "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas", died yesterday.  He was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Owsley "Bear" Stanley has died:

Owsley 'Bear' Stanley dies in Australian car crash - Yahoo! News

(Hmmm...any chance he was the inspiration for at least the _name_ of the Owl-Bear?)


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Morello, drummer for the Dave Brubeck Quartet, died last Saturday.  He was 82.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Joe Morello, drummer for the Dave Brubeck Quartet, died last Saturday.  He was 82.



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!  That near blind man could still drum circles around people a quarter of his age.  And he certainly played for more than just Dave Brubeck, leave it to the AP/Rueters folks to gloss over a jazz/blues legend's career.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Nate Dogg died yesterday.  He was 41.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Michael Gough died today.  He was 94.

Most people probably know Gough as Alfred in the Batman movies, but he was also on _Doctor Who,_ several Hammer films, _Black Zoo, _and he played the Ghost of Christmas Yet to Come in the George C. Scott version of _A Christmas Carol._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Ferlin Husky died today.  He was 85.


----------



## jaerdaph

*RIP TSR Artist Jim Roslof (1946-2011)*

Posted tonight at GROGNARDIA: "According to Jeff R. Leason, who worked at TSR in the late 70s and early 80s as an editor and designer, artist Jim Roslof passed away peacefully this morning. Though the news is not unexpected, it's nonetheless sad to receive."

RIP, Mr. Rosolf.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Knut, a polar bear who was one of the most popular attractions at the Berlin Zoo, died yesterday.  He was 4.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Warren Christopher, secretary of state from 1993 to 1997, died last Friday.  He was 85.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Legendary bluesman Pinetop Perkins dead at 97*

*Pinetop Perkins*, one of the last old-school bluesmen who played with Muddy Waters and became the oldest Grammy winner this year, died Monday at his home of cardiac arrest. He was 97.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Soulful Disco Diva Loleatta Holloway Dead at 64*

Like many twenty- and thirtysomethings, The Amp first encountered soul and disco queen *Loleatta Holloway* via Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch's 1991 Number One single "Good Vibrations," which sampled her 1980 hit "Love Sensation." Regardless of whatever eye-catching activities Marky Walhberg was doing in the video (boxing, being shirtless, watch it below), that brassy, bruising disco diva vocal grabbed your ear and gave it a twist.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nikolai Andrianov, winner of the most medals in men's Olympic gymnastics, died yesterday after a long illness.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Legendary actress Elizabeth Taylor died today.  She was 79.

Taylor, who had been acting since she was a kid (_National Velvet_), is probably better known for her many marriages than for her movies (which also include _Cat on a Hot Tin Roof _and _Cleopatra_).  In more recent years, she was a spokesperson against AIDS.  She had been treated for congestive heart failure.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Tony-nominated actress Helen Stenborg dies at 86*

*Helen Stenborg*, a Tony-nominated stage, film and TV actress who was the wife of the late Tony Award-winning actor Barnard Hughes and mother of the Tony Award-winning director *Doug Hughes*, has died. She was 86.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Liz was a long time dying- I'm glad her suffering is over.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Disco singer Loleatta Holloway dies at 64*

US singer *Loleatta Holloway*, best known for her vocals which were sampled on Black Box's 1989 hit Ride On Time, has died at the age of 64.

The performer died of heart failure, her manager *Ron Richardson* confirmed to the BBC.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Neuhauser, the first US spelling bee champ, has died.

First national spelling bee winner dies at 97 - US news - Life - msnbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dorothy Young, Houdini's last assistant, has died.


Yahoo!


----------



## freyar

Lanford Wilson, playwright, has died at age 73.  He won the Pulitzer Prize in 1980 for Talley's Folly.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Geraldine Ferraro, the first female vice-presidential candidate (she was Walter Mondale's running mate), died today of blood cancer.  She was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harry Coover, the inventor of Super Glue, died last Saturday.  He was 94.


----------



## freyar

Paul Baran, who developed the ideas that led to packet switching technology, died at age 84.  His work in the 1960s helped create Arpanet, a predecessor of the internet.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Leacock, a cinema verite documentary filmmaker known for such films as _Primary_ and_ Monterey Pop,_ died last Wednesday.  He was 89.


----------



## Mark CMG

GrayLinnorm said:


> Harry Coover, the inventor of Super Glue, died last Saturday.  He was 94.





He stuck around a long time.


----------



## Fast Learner

Mark CMG said:


> He stuck around a long time.



But was surprisingly brittle.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*1950s screen idol Farley Granger dead at 85*

*Farley Granger*, the 1950s bobby sox screen idol who starred in the Alfred Hitchcock classics "Rope" and "Strangers on a Train," has died. He was 85.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Diana Wynne Jones, author of Howl's Moving Castle, dead at 76*

*Diana Wynne Jones*, one of the most respected writers of fantasy for younger readers, passed away recently after a two-year battle with cancer. *Jones* was the author of more than 40 novels and several volumes of short stories, and her work was often compared with that of J.K. Rowling.

In *Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Young Hockey player, Mandi Schwartz, has died.

Mandi Schwartz, inspirational Yale hockey player, dies at 23 - Puck Daddy - NHLBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Miral' actor Juliano Mer-Khamis shot dead in Palestinian refugee camp, Hamas member*

A Palestinian-Israeli actor and peace activist was gunned down in front of his pregnant wife outside the theater he founded in a Palestinian refugee camp Monday.

*Juliano Mer-Khamis* - who recently starred alongside Freida Pinto in Julian Schnabel's controversial "Miral" about a militant Palestinian orphan girl - was shot five times at close range in Jenin by a masked gunman, the Jerusalem Post reported.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Thunderfoot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Young Hockey player, Mandi Schwartz, has died.
> 
> Mandi Schwartz, inspirational Yale hockey player, dies at 23 - Puck Daddy - NHLBlog - Yahoo! Sports



That really sucks...  They just had a night to raise money for her treatment and research about a month ago in St. Louis at a Blues game.  It was held the night Jaden signed his contract.  Even sadder still, she actually had the skills to make it to the NHL herself.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Baruch S. Blumberg, who shared the 1976 Nobel Prize for Medicine for discovering the hepatitis B virus, died Tuesday.  He was 85.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Classical guitarist Rolando Valdes-Blain dies*

Classical guitarist *Rolando Valdes-Blain* has died in New York City after a life spent performing to audiences from Broadway to the White House.

*Valdes-Blain's* family said Friday he died at home April 2. He was 89.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sidney Lumet, who directed such films as _12 Angry Men, Serpico, _and _Network, _died today.  He was 86.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Alan Tang, 1970s Icon, Is Gone (Original post March 30 2011)*

Hong Kong actor *Alan Tang* was just found dead in his Hong Kong home yesterday. According to the Standard, he apparently suffered a stroke. He was 64 years old.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sidney Harman, audio pioneer, dies at 92*

*Sidney Harman*, the audio pioneer who shocked the publishing world last year when he stepped up to buy ailing Newsweek magazine only later to create a joint venture with Barry Diller's The Daily Beast, died Tuesday night from complications from acute myeloid leukemia. He was 92.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Video Game Pioneer Jerry Lawson Dies*

Engineer, inventor and video game pioneer* Jerry Lawson* passed away Saturday of unknown causes. 

*Lawson* was among the earliest video game engineers. His first arcade title, Chicago Coins' Demolition Derby, was developed in his garage in the early 1970s. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lewis Binford, the founder of the "new archaeology" movement, died April 11.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Walter Breuning died yesterday; he was 114. Breuning was the oldest living man at the time of his death and the third longest-lived male overall.


----------



## Darkness

Scott Columbus, former drummer of Manowar, passed away on April 4th. He was 54. 



			
				www.Manowar.com said:
			
		

> It is with great sorrow that we announce the passing of our brother Scott Columbus.
> 
> Scott Columbus was a rare talent and equally a rare individual.
> 
> He was a father, a friend and a brother of metal.
> 
> All of the great moments we spent together in the studio, in our homes and on the road are burnished in our hearts and memories forever.
> 
> These words are spoken with heavy hearts but we have the comfort of knowing that he is in a good place and at peace.
> 
> He will never be forgotten.
> 
> Your family and brothers,
> Joey, Eric, Karl, Donnie
> 
> And all at Magic Circle Music


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Lipscomb, who won the Nobel chemistry prize in 1976 for his research on the structure and bonding of boranes (boron-hydrogen compounds), died Thursday. He was 91.

Two of Lipscomb's students also won Nobel prizes.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Are You Being Served? star Trevor Bannister dies at 76*

Are You Being Served? star *Trevor Bannister* has died aged 76, his brother has confirmed.

The actor suffered a heart attack last Thursday at his allotment in Thames Ditton, Surrey, *John Bannister* said.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*News: Anime Director Osamu Dezaki Passes Away*

Anime director *Osamu Dezaki* passed away at 12:35 a.m. on April 17 due to lung cancer. He was 67. A wake will be held on April 20, and a service will be held on April 21 in Tokyo. He is survived by his older brother *Satoshi Dezaki*, another anime director.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Acclaimed photojournalist Chris Hondros was killed yesterday by a mortar attack while covering the Libyan civil war.  He was 41.


----------



## billd91

Early reports are that Elisabeth Sladen, better known to Dr. Who fans as Sarah Jane Smith, has passed away at 63. Not much is confirmed yet, but the early references are to cancer.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Confirmed...it is



billd91 said:


> Early reports are that Elisabeth Sladen, better known to Dr. Who fans as Sarah Jane Smith, has passed away at 63. Not much is confirmed yet, but the early references are to cancer.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Grete Waitz*, the Norwegian runner who won nine New York City Marathons and the silver medal at the 1984 Los Angeles Olympics, died Tuesday after a six-year battle with cancer. She was 57.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Thunderfoot

Peitro Ferrero CEO of Italian Ferrero Foods (Creators of Tic Tacs and Nutella) had died of an apparent heart attack while biking. Report Herel


----------



## Truth Seeker

*"Horses".' star Michael Sarrazin dies at 70*

*Michael Sarrazin*, best known for starring opposite Jane Fonda in 1969's "They Shoot Horses, Don't They?," has died in Montreal after a brief battle with cancer. He was 70.

*Sarrazin* died Sunday surrounded by family.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Mary Robbins dies just 12 days after husband*

Actor-director *Tim Robbins'* mother, musician *Mary Robbins*, has died. She was 78.

*Robbins'* father, Gil Robbins, died earlier this month.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Conservative strategist, publisher dies at 87*

*William A. Rusher*, a conservative strategist for more than 50 years who helped engineer Barry Goldwater's nomination as the Republican candidate for president in 1964, has died, officials confirmed Monday.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Restrepo director Tim Hetherington killed in Libya - HitFix.com



> Tim Hetherington, co-director of the Oscar nominated documentary "Restrepo." was killed while covering the Libyan conflict today.  Another photojournalist, Chris Hondros, also died.  The Associated Press confirmed the news earlier today.
> 
> Details surrounding the 41-year-old Hetherington's death are unclear, but he was covering the conflict for the Panos photo agency and yesterday he tweeted "In besieged Libyan city of Misrata. Indiscriminate shelling by Qaddafi forces. No sign of NATO."
> 
> Hetherington was no stranger to dangerous environments.  He spent almost a decade covering the political conflicts and wars in Liberia, Sierra Leone and Nigeria. During that time he was the cinematographer for the documentaries "Liberia: An Uncivil War" and "The Devil Came on Horseback."   He collaborated with Sebastian Junger to shoot "Restrepo" which chronicled a year with an American Army platoon in Afghanistan.  The picture was nominated for the Best Documentary Oscar this past January.  It won the same honor from the National Board of Review in Nov. of 2010 and the Grand Jury Prize, Documentary at the 2010 Sundance Film Festival.
> 
> Hondros was a Pulitzer prize nominated photographer who work had appeared in The New York Times, The Los Angeles Times, The Economist and Newsweek.  The New York Times reports that Hondros was working for Getty Images at the time and another photographer, Guy Martin, was in grave condition after also being wounded in the attack.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

34 year old Bassist, Keyboard player & vocalist for TV On The Radio, Gerard Smith has died of lung cancer.

TV on the Radio's Gerard Smith Dies of Lung Cancer


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sol Saks, creator of _Bewitched,_ died last Saturday.  He was 100.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Madelyn Pugh, the head writer for _I Love Lucy,_ died Wednesday.  She was 90.


----------



## freyar

Norio Ohga, the former president of Sony, who was largely responsible for the adoption of the CD, died at 81.  He also oversaw Sony's purchase of Columbia Pictures and the development of the PlayStation.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Indian spiritual guru Sathya Sai Baba, founder of the Sathya Sai Organization, died today.  He was 84.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Hazel Dickens, bluegrass performer, dies at 75*

*Hazel Dickens*, a folk singer and bluegrass musician who advocated for coal miners, has died at age 75.

*Dickens* died (last) Friday morning at a Washington hospice of complications from pneumonia. Her death was confirmed by *Ken Irwin*, a founder of *Rounder Records*, her label for about 40 years.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Poly Styrene, lead singer of the punk rock band X-Ray Spex, died yesterday of breast cancer.  She was 53.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Phoebe Snow, who had a top 10 hit with "Poetry Man", but then largely dropped out of the spotlight to take care of her disabled daughter, died today from complications of a brain hemorrhage she suffered last year.  She was 58.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Teleprompter inventor 'Hub' Schlafly dies at 91*

*Hubert *"Hub" *Schlafly*, a key member of the team that invented the teleprompter and rescued decades' worth of soap opera actors, newscasters and politicians from the embarrassment of stumbling over their words on live television, has died. He was 91.

*In Remembrnace*


This deserves a noble prize...it really does.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ngo Dinh Nhu, first lady of South Vietnam from 1955 to 1963, died Easter.  She was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former Miami Dolphins tight end and broadcaster Jim Mandich died Tuesday after a battle with bile-duct cancer.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*News: MM! Light Novel Author Akinari Matsuno Passes Away*

The Japanese publisher Media Factory announced on Tuesday that MM! light novel author *Akinari Matsuno* suddenly passed away on April 18. *Matsuno *won the 1st Media Factory Bunko J Light Novel New Author Award and made his debut with the science-fiction comedy work Aoba-kun to Uchu-Jin in October of 2005. He then launched the first volume in his second series — MM! — in February of 2007.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Ahzad

*Doug Chaffee BattleTech Artist Passed Away*

Doug Chaffee artist of BattleTech, Shadowrun, Netrunner, Mtg, and TSR products has passed away. I always remembered his BT art as fun and very evocative. He also had some nice D&D pieces. 

Catalyst Game Labs  Archive  Doug Chaffee: Passing of an Artist, of a Friend


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'The Fighter' Mom Alice Ward Dies at 79*

*Alice Ward* -- mother to boxers *Micky Ward* and *Dicky Eklund* and whose portrayal in "The Fighter" won *Melissa Leo* a Best Support Actress Oscar -- has died.

She was 79

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Elmer Lynn Hauldren dead at 89 - 

Lynn Hauldren - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Breaking News: Osama Bin Laden is dead.


----------



## Villano

The body of B-movie actress Yvette Vickers was discovered in a rather sad, gruesome way.



> Actress and former Playboy Playmate Yvette Vickers mummified body was found in her Beverly Hills home last week, after she had died nearly a year ago.
> 
> Vickers was best known for her bit roles in B-movies of the 1950's like 'Attack of the 50-Foot Woman' and was the Playboy Playmate in July 1959.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times is reporting that Vickers, 82, was not seen for a long time and one of her neighbors, an actress named Susan Savage, went to check on her after noticing old letters and cobwebs in her mailbox.
> 
> Savage said, "The letters seemed untouched and were starting to yellow. I just had a bad feeling."
> 
> After Savage pushed open a barricaded front gate and scaling a hillside, she entered through a broken window after seeing a shock of blond hair, which turned out to be a wig.
> 
> Savage said the inside of the house was in disrepair and it was hard to move between the rooms as boxes containing clothes, junk mail and letters formed barriers.
> 
> She eventually found Vickers in a room upstairs and while Savage had known the actress for a long time, she said that the remains were unrecognizable.
> 
> Savage said, "We've all been crying about this. Nobody should be left alone like that."
> 
> The police have said that the body's mummified state suggests that Vickers could have been dead for close to a year.
> 
> The police have also said that while the official cause of death is still to be determined, they do not suspect foul play.
> 
> IMDB states that Vickers was divorced twice and she had an on-and-off 15-year relationship with the late actor Jim Hutton, the father of Timothy Hutton.


----------



## RigaMortus2

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Breaking News: Osama Bin Laden is dead.




Where's the death certificate!?  If Obama has to produce a birth certificate, Osama bin Laden has to provide a death certificate, or I won't believe it!


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Greek comic hero Vengos dies at 84*

Greece's leaders are paying tribute to *Thanassis Vengos*, a popular comic actor who died at age 84 following a series of strokes.

Officials at a state hospital in Athens say Vengos died early Tuesday.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jackie Cooper, a former child actor, died yesterday.  He was 88.

Cooper starred in _Skippy, The Champ_, and the Our Gang comedies.  As an adult, he was a successful studio executive and won several Emmies for directing.


----------



## lrsach01

GrayLinnorm said:


> Jackie Cooper, a former child actor, died yesterday.  He was 88.
> 
> Cooper starred in _Skippy, The Champ_, and the Our Gang comedies.  As an adult, he was a successful studio executive and won several Emmies for directing.




And he was a fantastic Perry White in 1978's Superman.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Claude Choules, the last surviving World War I veteran, died yesterday.  He was 110.


----------



## Thunderfoot

William Campbell, the actor that is most noted for his rolls in TV's Star Trek as Trelane in "The Squire of Gothos" (possibly the very first Q) and Captain Koloth the Klingon commander in the "Trouble with Tribbles".

He was pronounced dead on 28, April, 2011, natural causes were given as reason, he was 84.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Claude Choules, the last surviving World War I veteran, died yesterday.  He was 110.




Edit: Last known surviving combat veteran, there is still one other known non-combatant from that era and is currently the last surviving WWI vet.  I'll edit it the name when I find it.

Edit:Florence Beatrice Green (nee' Patterson) was a member of the Women's Royal Air Force and served as a waitress during WWI.  

There is also a Polish veteran of the era who apparently enlisted after the Armistice but before the Treaty of Versailles.  So while not a WWI veteran per se, he served during the time frame, but only just.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Arthur Laurents, who wrote such enduring musicals as _Gypsy _and _West Side Story _as well as classic movies like _The Way We Were _and _Rope, _died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ed Wood alumna Dolores Fuller died Monday.  She was 88.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Emmy winning-TV producer Roger Gimbel dies at 86*

Emmy Award-winning TV producer* Roger Gimbel*, who worked with stars including Bing Crosby and *Sophia Loren*, has died. He was 86.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Tony-winning `Promises, Promises' actress dies*

Tony Award-winning "Promises, Promises" actress *Marian Mercer*, whose five-decade career also included dozens of television appearances, has died in California at age 75.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn, the thespians got hit hard!


----------



## Truth Seeker

So true...



Thunderfoot said:


> William Campbell, the actor that is most noted for his rolls in TV's Star Trek as Trelane in "The Squire of Gothos" (*possibly the very first Q*) and Captain Koloth the Klingon commander in the "Trouble with Tribbles".
> 
> He was pronounced dead on 28, April, 2011, natural causes were given as reason, he was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Golfer Seve Ballesteros died today of a brain tumor.  He was 54.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Dana Wynter, best known for co-starring in the original version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers, died Thursday.  She was almost 80.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sada Thompson, 1970s TV mom, dies in Conn. at 81*

*Sada Thompson*, the durable matriarch of stage and screen who won a Tony Award for her portraits of three sisters and their mother in the 1971 comedy "Twigs" and an Emmy Award for playing the eternally understanding mother in the television series "Family," has died at age 81.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Musician John Walker, 67, dies of liver cancer*

*John Walker*, the American-born musician who was the frontman for the Walker Brothers, one of the most successful bands of Britain's Golden Age of rock `n' roll, has died at age 67.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*News: Independent Animator Nobuhiro Aihara Passes Away*

Animator *Nobuhiro Aihara* passed away on April 30 while on a trip at a hotel in Denpasar on Bali, Indonesia. He was 66. He was discovered by a fellow traveller at the hotel, and the local police determined that he passed away due to natural causes.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former Toei topper dies*

Former Toei topper *Shigeru Okada*, who oversaw production of the studio's iconic samurai and yakuza pics through its 1950s and 1960s heyday, died 
on Monday of pneumonia in Tokyo at age 87. 

Born in Hiroshima in 1924, Okada joined the predecessor to Toei soon after graduating from the University of Tokyo in 1947.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Belgian cyclist Wouter Weylandt dies in Giro crash*

Belgian cyclist *Wouter Weylandt* died Monday after a high-speed downhill crash at the Giro d'Italia, the first death in a major cycling race in 16 years.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RIP: Carlos Trillo*

Prolific Argentinean comics writer *Carlos Trillo* has passed away at age 68. According to reports, he was traveling in London with his wife when he began to feel unwell and was taken to the hospital where he died. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former NBA player dies at age 34.

Ex-Michigan star Robert ‘Tractor’ Traylor found dead at 34 - The Dagger - NCAABBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Plus Size" model and actress Mia Amber Davis dead at age 36:

"Road Trip's" Mia Amber Davis Dies at 36 - omg! news on Yahoo!


----------



## Truth Seeker

*German-born playboy Gunter Sachs kills himself aged 78*

*Gunter Sachs -* the German-born billionaire, art collector and former husband of Brigitte Bardot - has killed himself at the age of 78.

*Sachs'*s family said he shot himself at his chalet in the Swiss resort of Gstaad last Saturday.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cornell Dupree, guitar sideman to numerous musical legends- including Stevie Ray Vaughan, Miles Davis and Aretha Franklin- has died at age 68.

Cornell Dupree Jr., a master of many guitar styles, dies at 68 | Obituaries | News from ...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Norma Zimmer, the Champagne Lady from _The Lawrence Welk Show,_ died Tuesday.  She was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ron Springs, former Dallas Cowboy, dies at age 54 after being in a coma for several years.

Former Cowboy RB Ron Springs, 54, dies after four-year coma | Dallas Cowboys News - Sports News for Dallas, Texas - SportsDayDFW


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Skatalites' drummer Knibb dies in Jamaica at 80*

*Lloyd Knibb*, an influential Jamaican drummer who played with The Skatalites and helped develop the ska beat, has died, his wife said Friday. He was 80.

*Enid Knibb* said her husband died from liver cancer late Thursday.

He had been receiving treatment in the U.S. but returned to Jamaica this week, she said.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Rangers winger Boogaard dead at 28*

New York Rangers winger *Derek Boogaard* died on Friday, aged 28, the team said in a statement.

The Rangers did not provide any details about the Canadian's death but local media reported Boogaard was found dead in his apartment in Minneapolis.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Wallace McCain, Canadian frozen food mogul, dies*

*Wallace McCain*, a billionaire frozen food mogul and philanthropist who helped turn a small Canadian french fry plant into the global *McCain Foods* empire and later went on to control meat processor Maple Leaf Foods, has died. He was 81.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Pioneering CBS Newsman Joseph Wershba dies at 90*

*Joseph Wershba*, a CBS News producer and reporter whose work for Edward R. Murrow on the "See it Now" segment about Sen. Joseph McCarthy helped end the 1950s communist witch hunt, has died. He was 90.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Wholesome girl opposite Brando in `Wild One' dies*

Actress *Mary Murphy* has died at 80. She was discovered in a coffee shop and landed a role as the small-town wholesome girl opposite Marlon Brando in "The Wild One."

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sammy Wanjiru, Kenya's Olympic Marathon winner, has fallen to his death from a balcony in his home.  The cause of the fall is being investigated.

Agent: Olympic champion's death 'not suicide' - CNN.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rapper M-Bone shot in apparently random drive-by (currently under investigation)

Cali Swag District's M-Bone Dead: 'Teach Me How To Dougie' Rapper Shot To Death Sunday Night


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'The Four Freshmen' tenor Bob Flanigan dies at 84*

*Bob Flanigan*, an original member of the four-part jazz vocal harmony group The Four Freshmen, has died in Las Vegas at age 84, a manager of the group said Monday.

*Flanigan* died Sunday at home of congestive heart failure, with family members nearby and several local trombonists playing songs, IVI Management agent Dina Roth said.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MLB Legend Harmon Killebrew has died.

Hall of Famer Harmon Killebrew dies of cancer at age 74 - ESPN


----------



## Thunderfoot

I wondered who the third athlete was going to be...  While no death is good, I'm glad it wasn't yet another athlete who was still competitive.  That said, Mr. Killebrew will be sorely missed; if Stan Musical is baseball's "Perfect Knight" then Mr. Killebrew would be it's "favorite squire."


----------



## jaerdaph

*'Sherlock Holmes' actor Edward Hardwicke dies at 78*

'Sherlock Holmes' actor Edward Hardwicke dies at 78

Hardwicke was known for playing Dr. Watson opposite Jeremy Brett in Granada's Sherlock Holmes series. 

RIP


----------



## Truth Seeker

*DJ AM's sister, Lara Long, dies at 40 following a four-month battle with colon cancer*

Nearly two years after Adam (DJ AM) Goldstein died of a drug overdose, his older sister, *Lara Long*, has passed away too. She was 40.

Long succumbed to colon cancer on May after a four-month battle with the rare disease.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Murray Handwerker, who turned his father's hot dog stand into the Nathan's Famous franchise, died last Saturday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestling superstar and Slim Jim spokesman Randy "Macho Man" Savage was killed in a car accident today.  He was 58.


----------



## Villano

"Macho Man" Randy Savage suffered a heart attack behind the wheel and collided with a tree.  He was rushed to a hospital and died from his injuries.  He was 58.

EDIT:  Oops.   Posted at the same time.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bruce Ricker, Who Made Jazz Documentaries, Is Dead at 68*

*Bruce Ricker*, a lawyer turned filmmaker who made jazz resoundingly visible in a series of highly regarded documentaries, died on Friday in Cambridge, Mass. He was 68. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Barbara Stuart, TV Actress, Is Dead at 81*

*Barbara Stuart*, an actress with a familiar if not famous face on television for half a century, who appeared on nearly 80 television series that spanned much of the medium’s history, died last Sunday in St. George, Utah. She was 81. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Hunter, a prolific actor in Australian film and television, died today of cancer.  He was 71.

In most of his films, Hunter played an archtypical working class Australian.  He was in _Muriel's Wedding _and _The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Garret FitzGerald, former prime minister of Ireland and founder of the New Ireland Forum, died last Thursday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Joe Brooks, who wrote and won an Oscar for "You Light Up My Life", apparently killed himself today.  He was 73.  At the time, Brooks was facing charges of rape and sexual molestation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Spanish cyclist Xavier Tondo was killed after he was crushed between his car and a garage door in southern Spain:

Funeral for Xavier Tondo, Spanish Cyclist, to be Held on Wednesday - Fox News Latino


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Copper heiress Huguette Clark has died at age 104.


Montana copper mining heiress dies in NY at 104 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Singer Kathy Kirby dies aged 72*

Singer *Kathy Kirby*, best known for her cover version of Secret Love in 1963, has died aged 72. 

She will also be remembered for representing the UK in the Eurovision Song Contest with I Belong, coming second to Luxembourg.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Donald Krim, Film Distributor, Dies at 65*

*Donald Krim*, a film distributor who brought a wide range of movies, foreign and domestic, contemporary and classic, to American audiences in theaters and on home video, died last Friday at his home in Manhattan. He was 65. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

CNBC journalist Mark Haines died suddenly yesterday.  He was 65.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Actress Janet Brown dies aged 87*

Actress and comic *Janet Brown*, who was best known for impersonating former Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher, has died aged 87.

Her agent said she died in her sleep at a nursing home in Hove, East 
Sussex, after a short illness.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*British sculptor Leonora Carrington dies at 94*

Surrealist painter and sculptor *Leonora Carrington* has died aged 94, Mexico's National Arts Council has confirmed.

The artist, who lived most of her life in Mexico, first rose to prominence in 1947, when she showed her work at the Pierre Matisse Gallery in New York.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jeff Conaway died today after a week in a drug-induced coma.  He was 60.

Conaway was best known for his roles in _Grease _and _Taxi, _but in more recent times gained noteriety for his substance abuse problems, including a stint on _Celebrity Rehab._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Poet and musician Gil Scott-Heron died yesterday.  He was 62.

Gil, who was best known for his song "The Revolution Will Not Be Televised", was called the godfather of rap.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Margo Dydek, who was once said to be be the tallest active female basketball player in the world, died yesterday from complications of a heart attack.  She was 37.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sergei Bagapsh, president of Abkhazia, died today in Moscow from complications of surgery.  He was 62.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Faye Treadwell, manager of The Drifters, dies*

*Fayrene* "Faye" *Treadwell,* who as The Drifters' manager was one of the first African-American female managers in show business, died last week in Burbank, Calif. She was 84.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Clarice Taylor of 'The Cosby Show' dies at 93*

*Clarice Taylor*, the actress and comedian best known for playing grandmothers on "The Cosby Show" and "Sesame Street," has died at the age of 93.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Albertina Sisilu- an iconic figure in the battle against apartheid- has died at the age of 92.

Anti-apartheid veteran Albertina Sisulu dies at 92 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dr. Kevorkian, the suicide doctor, died today.  He was 83.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*"King Kong" effects wizard dies at 101*

*Harry Redmond Jr*., a special effects artist and producer whose career reached back more than 80 years to the dawn of talking pictures, has died at the age of 101.

He died May 23 in the Hollywood Hills home that he and his wife designed and built more than six decades ago. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark

James Arness of 'Gunsmoke' fame dies at 88


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Mark said:


> James Arness of 'Gunsmoke' fame dies at 88



I should watch The Thing From Another World in memorium. Sad.

(Edit: I changed my mind and watched Them! instead. He's the hero in that, after all.)


----------



## elawai

*Joel Rosenberg, Author of "The Guardian of the Flames" series*

The Escapist : Author Joel Rosenberg Dead
Article doesn't mention it, but Rosenberg's series was quite popular amongst gamers in the 1980's.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lawrence Eagleburger, the only career foreign service officer to become Secretary of State, died today.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Harry Bernstein died yesterday.  He was 101.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Andrew Gold died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 59.

Gold was probably best known for "Thank You For Being a Friend", which became the theme song for _The Golden Girls._  His mother is Marni Nixon, who did the singing for several actresses in Hollywood musicals.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Disney legends Wally Boag and Betty Taylor died within a day of each other, after many years of sharing a stage.

Disney legends die within a day of each other - Yahoo! News


----------



## Thunderfoot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Disney legends Wally Boag and Betty Taylor died within a day of each other, after many years of sharing a stage.
> 
> Disney legends die within a day of each other - Yahoo! News



Pecos Bill and Slue Foot Sue couldn't bear to be apart.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Author of 'The Cat Who' series dies at 97 in SC*

The author who wrote 29 books in the "The Cat Who ..." mystery series almost quit writing after the third book was published because popular tastes had changed so much, but a casual conversation with her husband convinced her to try again.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

R.I.P. Shreck the Sheep

NZ mourns death of Shrek the famously shaggy sheep - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jennifer Worth: Call The Midwife author dies at 75*

Best-selling author *Jennifer Worth*, who wrote the popular Call the Midwife trilogy, has died aged 75.

A spokesperson from publishers Weidenfeld & Nicolson said the company was "deeply saddened" to announce the writer's death after a short illness.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Spanish exile writer and politician Jorge Semprun dies*

*Jorge Semprun*, the Spanish writer and resistance fighter who spent most of his life in exile in France, has died at home in Paris aged 87.

He is remembered for his screenplays in the 1960s-70s, such as The War is Over directed by *Alain Resnais* and The Confession by Costa Gavras.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Zippy voice actor Roy Skelton dies aged 79*

Actor and singer *Roy Skelton*, best known for voicing puppets George and Zippy in the popular children's programme Rainbow, has died aged 79.

His daughter *Samantha Skelton* told the BBC that her father passed away at his Brighton home after suffering a stroke.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Writer-producer-director Leonard Stern dies at 87*

*Leonard Stern*, a prolific writer-producer-director whose credits include "The Honeymooners," "Get Smart," and "McMillan and Wife," died Tuesday. He was 87.

Stern died of heart failure at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles, said his spokesman, *Dale Olson*.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Bedrockgames

GrayLinnorm said:


> CNBC journalist Mark Haines died suddenly yesterday.  He was 65.




The last time I saw him on the air, he didn't look too good, and I remember thinking to myself "this guy looks like he could have a stroke or heart attack any minute". He had real personality.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Self-exiled Maqbool Fida Hussain, the "Picasso of India", is dead at age 95.


MF Hussain Dead at 95, Paintings Included... | Gather


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Godfrey Myles, member of the Dallas Cowboys team that won 3 Superbowls in the 1990s, is dead of a heart attack at age 42.

Former Cowboys linebacker Godfrey Myles dies at 42 - Shutdown Corner - NFLBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RIP Spider-Man Producer Laura Ziskin*

It is with sadness that I'm reporting the death of "Spider-Man" franchise producer *Laura Ziskin*. She died of breast cancer at her home in Santa Monica, California on Sunday at the age of 61.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carl Gardner, the lead singer of The Coasters, died Sunday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eccentric street musician Wild Man Fischer died Thursday of heart failure.  He was 66.

I remember his duet "I'm a Christmas Tree" with Dr. Demento.  Fischer also helped launch Rhino Records, which was originally a music store until he did a song about it.


----------



## Mark CMG

Stuntman Lightning Bear dead (June 11, 2011).  His credits (sometimes uncredited on the films) included Planet of the Apes, Conan, Star Wars, Star Trek and others.

Lightning Bear - IMDb

Lightning Bear - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki


----------



## dravot

Springsteen Saxophonist Clarence Clemons passed away.

Reuters

(Reuters) - Clarence Clemons, the saxophone player in Bruce Springsteen's E Street Band, died on Saturday, according to media reports, almost a week after he had a stroke at his Florida home. He was 69.

The New York Times said Clemons' death was confirmed by a spokeswoman for Springsteen. Reuters could not immediately confirm the reports.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Al Lipscomb, former Dallas City Councilman and controversial civil rights leader, has died.

Former Dallas Councilman Al Lipscomb Dies At 86  CBS Dallas / Fort Worth


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Jackass' star Ryan Dunn dies in Pa. crash*

Police say "Jackass" cast member *Ryan Dunn* has died of injuries sustained in a car crash in suburban Philadelphia.

West Goshen Township police say *Dunn and* a passenger in his 2007 Porsche died early Monday after the car left the roadway and burst into flames. The crash occurred near the Philadelphia suburb of West Chester.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Raw Sex star Simon Brint dies aged 61*

*Simon Brint*, one half of comedy musical duo Raw Sex, has died at the age of 61.

*Brint's* agent, *Maureen Vincent*, confirmed the news after *Lenny Henry* reported his friend's death on his Twitter account.

I*n Remembrance.*


----------



## freyar

This didn't seem to get much media attention but deserves note...

Rosalyn Yalow, Nobel laureate, died May 30.  She was a physicist who won the 1977 Nobel in medicine for developing radioimmunoassays -- a technique in which small amounts of a hormone are detected with radioactive tracers that bind to the hormone in question.  It's been widely used in diabetes and cancer research.  She won numerous other awards and was the second woman to win the Nobel in medicine.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Jim Rodnunsky, Cablecam Creator, Dies at 54*

*Jim Rodnunsky*, whose film work above the Canadian ski slopes resulted in the Cablecam, a rope-mounted, remote-control camera system that provides overhead and rapid-moving shots for televised sporting events and films, died on June 10 at his home in Granada Hills, Calif. He was 54. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bob Banner Dies at 89; Producer in TV’s Infancy*

*Bob Banner*, a producer during television’s early years who encouraged Carol Burnett to open her show by answering questions and Dinah Shore to end hers by blowing a kiss, died on Wednesday at a retirement home in the Woodland Hills area of Los Angeles. He was 89. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jeanne Bice, who often promoted her Quacker Family line on QVC, died June 10.  She was 71.


----------



## billd91

Peter Falk, who played the iconic detective Columbo, passed away today at the age of 83.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110624/ap_en_ot/us_obit_peter_falk


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Composer Fred Steiner died yesterday.  He was 88.

Steiner wrote the theme for Perry Mason and did music for _Star Trek, The Twilight Zone, _and_ Amazing Stories._  He was nominated for an Oscar for his work on _The Color Purple._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Skateboarding icon Eric Swenson, who co-founded _Thrasher _magazine, shot himself Monday.  He was 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Falk passed away last night.

E! Online - Entertainment News, Celeb Gossip, Hot Photos

And another thing...beaten to it...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nick Charles, CNN's first sports broadcaster, has died after a battle with cancer

CNN Sportscaster Nick Charles Dead at 64 - E! Online


----------



## elawai

*Gene Colan, Comic Book Artist*

Comic book artist Gene Colan has passed away | News Briefs | EW.com

1970's comic book artist known for Batman, Daredevil and Tomb of Dracula (featuring the first appearance of Blade)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Norma Lyon, Iowa's "Butter Cow" sculptor, has passed

Norma Lyon, Iowa fair's 'butter cow lady,' dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Elaine Stewart, who co-starred in _Brigadoon _and _The Bad and the Beautiful, _died Monday after a long illness.  She was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actress Anna Massey, a staple of British television and film, died yesterday.  She was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Otto Habsburg-Lothringen, the son of the last Austrian emperor, has died at age 98.

Eldest son of last Austrian emperor dies at 98 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Artist Cy Twombly died yesterday.  He was 63.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Manga creator Miyuki Noma reports that Hakusensha and Akita Shoten staff members notified her that Sukeban Deka creator *Shinji Wada* passed away. He was 61

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former NBA and college basketball standout Armen Gillian has died of a heart attack while playing a pickup game of basketball.  He was 47.

Ex-UNLV and NBA star Armen Gilliam died doing what he loved - The Dagger - NCAABBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame tight end John Mackey died yesterday.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film scholar Robert Sklar was killed in a bicycle accident last Saturday.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former first lady and substance abuse clinic founder Betty Ford died tonight. She was 93.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Folk singer Facundo Cabral killed in Guatemala*

Gunmen with rifles shot and killed one of Latin America's most famous folk singers, *Facundo Cabral*, on Saturday.

The 74-year-old Argentine singer and novelist was on his way to Guatemala's main airport when gunmen attacked his vehicle, hitting him with at least eight bullets, said city fire department spokesman Jose Rodriguez. He said *Cabral'*s concert promoter also was wounded. The motive was not clear.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael "Wurzel" Burston, the guitarist for Motorhead, died last Saturday.  He was 61.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sukeban Deka Director Hideo Tanaka Passes Away*

Movie and television director *Hideo Tanaka* passed away on Saturday, June 9 at 1:30 p.m. at a Sayama City hospital due to stomach cancer. He was 78. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*French choreographer Roland Petit dies at 87*

French choreographer and dancer *Roland Petit* has died in Geneva at the age of 87, the Paris Opera Ballet has said.

*Petit *helped set up dance company Les Ballets des Champs-Elysees in 1945 and is credited with revolutionising ballet for his theatrical choreography.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sherwood Schwartz, the creator of _Gilligan's Island _and _The Brady Bunch,_ died today.  He was 94.

Schwartz also wrote the theme songs for both shows.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Amed Karzai- half-brother of the Afghani president Hamid, and tribal leader in his own right- has been killed by one of his bodyguards (who was shot by other bodyguards).

Amed Wali Karzai, President's Brother, Killed By Bodyguard in Kandahar - Auburn Journal


----------



## Truth Seeker

*"That Girl" co-creator Sam Denoff dead at 83*

*Sam Denoff*, the Emmy-winning television writer and co-creator of the hit Marlo Thomas sitcom "That Girl" has died at age 83.

*Denoff *died at his Brentwood home on Friday and had reportedly been suffering from Alzheimer's.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Roberts Blossom, best known as the neighbor in _Home Alone,_ died July 8.  He was 87.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former X Japan/Loudness Bassist Taiji Sawada Passes Away*

*Taiji Sawada*, a former bassist of the rock bands X Japan (then known as X) and Loudness, passed away at the Commonwealth Health Center on the island of Saipan on Saturday, July 17 at around 11:00 a.m. He was 45. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Googie Withers dies in Australia aged 94*

Actress *Googie Withers*, best known for appearing in Alfred Hitchcock's The Lady Vanishes and TV's Within These Walls, has died in Australia aged 94.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Ngoombujarra, one of the best known indigenous Australian actors, died Sunday.  He was 44.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ed Flesh, who created the wheel used on _Wheel of Fortune, _died last Friday of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lucien Freud, the grandson of Sigmund Freud and considered one of the greatest realist painters, died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Azumi Actor Yoshio Harada Passes Away at 71*

The actor *Yoshio Harada* passed away from pneumonia on Tuesday, July 19 in Tokyo. He was 71. In the 2003 live-action film of Azumi, he played the character of Gessai. He also had roles in the live-action manga adaptations of Say Hello to Black Jack, Lady Snowblood: Love Song of Vengeance, Oishinbo, and Dororo. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elliot Handler, co-founder of Mattell, died yesterday.  He was 95.

It was Elliot who came up with the name Barbie, designed by his wife Ruth, for one of Mattell's most popular offerings.


----------



## Darkness

Amy Winehouse, British singer and songwriter, was found dead today. She was 27.

BBC News - Amy Winehouse found dead, aged 27


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darkness said:


> Amy Winehouse, British singer and songwriter, was found dead today. She was 27.
> 
> BBC News - Amy Winehouse found dead, aged 27




Not exactly surprising, but still tragic.


----------



## Fast Learner

Definitely tragic. Regardless of whether one liked her attitude or her public persona, she was a hell of a singer.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Shalikashvili, the first foreign born chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, died today from complications of a stroke.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Potenza, Jimmy Kimmel's uncle, who made frequent appearances on his nephew's show, died today.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael Cacoyannis, the director of _Zorba the Greek,_ died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Character actor G.D. Spradlin dies in CA at 90*

*Gervase Duan* "G.D." *Spradlin,* a former lawyer and oil producer who found a second act as a prolific character actor, playing authority figures in such films as "Apocalypse Now" and "The Godfather: Part II," has died. He was 90.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Jamdin

Christopher Mayer Passes Away reported that the American actor died on Saturday, July 23, 2011. He was known mostly for his role of Vance Duke on _The Dukes of Hazzard_ and T.J. Daniels on *Santa Barbara*.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

29 year old freestyle skier Jeret "Speedy" Peterson, winner of a Silver medal for the USA in 2010, called police then shot himself.

US: Olympic medalist calls 911, then shoots himself


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Saxophonist Frank Foster dies; played with Basie*

*Frank Foster*, a jazz saxophonist who played with the Count Basie Orchestra and composed the band's hit, "Shiny Stockings," died Tuesday. He was 82.

*Foster* died Tuesday morning at his home in Chesapeake, Virginia, of complications from kidney failure, according to Cecilia Foster, his wife of 45 years.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dan Peek, co-founder of the rock group America, died Sunday.  He was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Gene McDaniels, who wrote "A Hundred Pounds of Clay" and "Feel Like Makin' Love" (the Roberta Flack song), died yesterday.  He was 76.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Colombian salsa star, singer Joe Arroyo dies*

The Colombian salsa star, *Joe Arroyo*, has died at the age of 55, after being in hospital for a month with heart, lung and kidney problems. 

*Arroyo*, whose most famous hit was La Rebelion, began singing in brothels in the Caribbean city of Cartagena at the age of eight.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former Yankees pitcher Hideki Irabu apparently killed himself.  He was 42.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elmer Lower, president of ABC News from 1963 to 1974, died Tuesday.  He was 98.  

Lower tripled the size of ABC's news division and hired Peter Jennings, Ted Koppel, and Sam Donaldson, among others.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Artist Gilbert "Magu" Lujan, known for his whimsical and often politically themed works based on Mexican American life, died July 24 of cancer.  He was 70.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Hollywood producer Polly Platt dies at 72*

Hollywood producer *Polly Platt*, who was nominated for an Oscar for art direction, for Terms of Endearment, has died aged 72 in New York.

*Platt,* who was formerly married to film director Peter Bogdanovich, produced a string of successful movies including Broadcast News and War of the Roses.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Author Sakyo Komatsu Dead at 80*

Acclaimed Japanese sci-fi novelist *Sakyo Komatsu* passed away on Tuesday, July 26, due to pneumonia.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Toyoo Ashida Dead at 67*

Anime director and character designer *Toyoo Ashida* passed away on Saturday, July 23, at the age of 67. Ashida may be most fondly remembered among American otaku as the director of the Fist of the North Star television series and first movie, and director of the 1985 Vampire Hunter D movie. More recently, Ashida directed Madhouse’s 2009 television anime series Souten Koro.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Tom Aldredge, Character Actor, Dies at 83*

*Tom Aldredge*, an Emmy-winning actor who for five decades was ubiquitous on stage and screen, seen in everything from Sondheim to “The Sopranos,” died on Friday in Tampa, Fla. He was 83. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elmer Staats, comptroller general of the United States from 1966 to 1981, died July 23.  He was 97.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Linda Christian, Actress and Tyrone Power’s Wife, Dies at 87*

*Linda Christian*, a Hollywood starlet of the 1940s and ’50s who was in Johnny Weissmuller’s last Tarzan movie and the first adaptation of a James Bond novel, but who was probably best known for her marriage to her fellow heartthrob Tyrone Power, died here on Friday. She was 87. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Grandia' creator Takeshi Miyaji dies, aged 45*

Game Arts co-founder *Takeshi Miyaji* has died at the age of 45.

Developer G-Mode issued a statement today that its CEO passed away on July 29.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

NFL legend and actor "Bubba" Smith dead of natural causes at age 66.

Legendary NFL defender Bubba Smith passes away at age 66 - Shutdown Corner - NFLBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rudolph Brazda, believed to be the last surviving person who was sent to a Nazi concentration camp because of his homosexuality, has died, a German gay rights group said Thursday. He was 98.


Man interned for homosexuality by Nazis dies at 98 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cancer has claimed the life of Annette Charles


Annette Charles, Cha Cha in "Grease", dies at 63 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jani Lane, the lead singer of Warrant, was found dead in a hotel in Woodland Hills.  He was 47.


----------



## Mark CMG

Actor John Wood died on August 6, 2011 at 81.

John Wood - IMDb


----------



## Mark CMG

Actor Francesco Quinn died on August 5, 2011 at 48.

Francesco Quinn - IMDb


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

27 year old Rick Rypien, just recently signed to tue Winnepeg Jets, was found dead Monday.

Winnipeg’s Rypien found dead at home - The Boston Globe


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Jerry Leiber, who with Mike Stoller, co-wrote several of Elvis' hits ("Hound Dog", "Jailhouse Rock") and "Stand By Me", died today of cardiopulmonary failure.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nick Ashford, half of the singing/songwriting duo Ashford and Simpson, died today of throat cancer.  He was 70.

Among the songs Ashford wrote with his wife, Valerie Simpson, were "Ain't No Mountain High Enough" and "Solid".


----------



## Villano

British screenwriter and director *Jimmy Sangster *died on August 19th at age 83.  Sangster is best known for his work at Hammer Films and on US television shows such as Kolchak: The Night Stalker, Wonder Woman and The Six Million Dollar Man.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former pitching ace Mike Flanagan was found dead:

Former Cy Young winner Flanagan found dead at home - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Esther Gordy Edwards, the sister of Motown founder Berry Gordy Jr. and an executive at Motown, died yesterday.  She was 91.

Esther was responsible for the drive to turn Motown's original headquarters into a museum.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Body of 'Treme' actor Michael Showers, 45, pulled from Mississippi River after missin*

The body of "Treme" actor* Michael Showers* was pulled from the Mississippi River on Wednesday, nearly two days after he was last seen partying with a friend in the French Quarter. He was 45.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Author and folklorist Stetson Kennedy, who exposed the secrets of the Ku Klux Klan, died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Voice Actor/Narrator Junpei Takiguchi Passes Away*

Voice actor and narrator *Junpei Takiguchi* passed away Monday, August 29 at 7:33 a.m. due to stomach cancer. He was 80 years old. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Recently retired NHL player Wade Belak found dead in hotel room; no details as yet.

Wade Belak Dead: Former NHL Player Found Dead In Hotel Room


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Salvatore Licitra, a tenor called the "new Pavarotti", died yesterday after spending 9 days in a coma after a motorscooter accident.  He was 43.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A plane crash has claimed the lives of a large number of elite Russian hockey players, including rising stars as well as former NHL players.



> Pavol Demitra, a standout offensive player for the St. Louis Blues, Minnesota Wild and Vancouver Canucks; Ruslan Salei, former Detroit Red Wings and Colorado Avalanche defenseman; Josef Vasicek, former New York Islanders forward; Karel Rachunek, former New Jersey Devils defenseman; Karlis Skrastins, former Dallas Stars defenseman; and Stefan Liv, Detroit Red Wings goalie prospect.
> 
> Other victims of the crash included head coach Brad McCrimmon, a former Detroit Red Wings and Philadelphia Flyers defenseman; assistant coach Alexander Karpovtsev, former New York Rangers defenseman; and assistant coach Igor Korolev, who played for the Toronto Maple Leafs and Chicago Blackhawks among others.




Plane crash kills ‘majority’ of KHL team Lokomotiv - Puck Daddy - NHLBlog - Yahoo! Sports

Many survivors of the crash remain in critical condition.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cliff Robertson, who won an Oscar for playing the title character in _Charly, _died today.  He was 88.

Robertson appeared in 60 movies in 50 years, most recently as Uncle Ben in the Spider-Man films.  He also played Shame (a spoof of Shane) on the TV series _Batman._


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance --9/11*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Spartacus' star Whitfield dies of lymphoma at 39*

*Andy Whitfield*, who played the title role in the hit cable series "Spartacus: Blood and Sand," has died at age 39, according to representatives and family

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mary Fickett, who played Ruth Martin on _All My Children,_ died last Thursday.  She was 83.

Fickett was the first person to win an Emmy for a daytime soap.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Pop art pioneer Richard Hamilton dies at the age of 89*

British artist *Richard Hamilton*, regarded as a pioneer in the field of Pop art, has died at the age of 89 following a short illness.

The London-born artist's best known work was a 1956 collage featuring a body builder and a tin of ham, which earned him the title "Father of Pop"

In *Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Entertainment reporter Eleanor Mondale, the daughter of Walter Mondale, died today of brain cancer.  She was 51.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frances Bay, who played the title character's grandmother in _Happy Gilmore,_ and fought Seinfeld for the last loaf of marble rye, died Thursday.  She was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kara Kennedy, the only daughter of Ted Kennedy, died last Friday of an apparent heart attack.  She was 51.

Kara worked as a filmmaker and television producer and was active in a number of causes from the arts to fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dave Gavitt, the first commissioner of the Big East conference, died last Friday after a long illness.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Dolores Hope, the wife of Bob Hope, died today. She was 102.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tom Wilson Sr., who created the comic strip Ziggy, died last Friday of pneumonia.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former Browns/Ravens offensive tackle, Orlando "Zeus" Brown, found dead at age 40.

Former offensive tackle Orlando Brown found dead at 40 - Shutdown Corner - NFLBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wangari Maathai, founder of the Green Belt movement and the first African woman to win a Nobel Prize, died yesterday of cancer.  She was 71.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Beatles photographer Robert Whitaker dies aged 71*

Photographer *Robert Whitaker*, best known for this work with The Beatles during the 1960s, has died aged 71.

*Whitaker *took many pictures of the Fab Four, including a cover for the album Yesterday and Today featuring meat and dismembered dolls.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Comedy writer David Croft has passed.

British sitcom writer David Croft dies at 89 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Sethvir

Australian fantasy author Sara Douglass has passed away from ovarian cancer on the 27 of September.

Australian fantasy writer Sara Douglass dies of ovarian cancer | Herald Sun


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B singer Sylvia Robinson, the "mother of hip-hop", died yesterday of heart failure.  She was 75.

Sylvia was half of the duo Mickey & Sylvia, best known for the song "Love Is Strange".  She later had a solo hit, "Pillow Talk" in 1973, and produced "Rapper's Delight", the first popular rap song.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Miracles guitarist Marv Tarplin dies at 70*

*Marv Tarplin*, Motown guitarist with Smokey Robinson and The Miracles, has died at his Las Vegas home aged 70.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Folk musician Bert Jansch dies aged 67*

Scottish folk musician *Bert Jansch*, a founding member of the band Pentangle and a well-known guitarist in his own right, has died at the age of 67.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Civil rights pioneer Fred Shuttlesworth died today.  He was 89.


----------



## jaerdaph

Steve Jobs, visionary.  

RIP.

Edit: http://www.npr.org/2011/10/05/123826622/apple-visionary-steve-jobs-dies-at-56


----------



## JRRNeiklot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Comedy writer David Croft has passed.
> 
> British sitcom writer David Croft dies at 89 - Yahoo! News




Too bad.  Are you being served was the greatest comedy ever.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Charles Napier died today.  He was 75.

Napier appeared in _Silence of the Lambs _and _Philadelphia _and did voices for _The Critic._


----------



## lrsach01

GrayLinnorm said:


> Character actor Charles Napier died today.  He was 75.
> 
> Napier appeared in _Silence of the Lambs _and _Philadelphia _and did voices for _The Critic._




It may not be his best role, but I will NEVER forget his portrayal of Adam... the singing guitar playing space hippy from the original series of Star Trek.

Thanks Charles!


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Russian director of "Seventeen Moments of Spring" dies*

Russian film and TV director *Tatyana Lioznova*, best known for her series "Seventeen Moments of Spring," died on Thursday in Moscow, state TV reported. She was 87.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Australian actress Diane Cilento dies aged 78*

Oscar-nominated Australian actress *Diane Cilento*, who was once married to Sean Connery, has died aged 78.

The star, who passed away at the Cairns Base Hospital, close by her Queensland home, rose to fame in the early 1960s opposite stars such as Charlton Heston. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oakland Raiders' owner, Al Davis, has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/09/sports/football/al-davis-owner-of-raiders-dies-at-82.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Piano player Roger Williams, best known for "Autumn Leaves", died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Hess, who played a serial killer in _The Last House On the Left,_ died today.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mikey Welsh, a former bass player for Weezer, was found dead in a hotel room yesterday.  He was 40.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Manga Creator Kei Aoyama Passes Away at 32*

The television station TBS is reporting that manga creator *Kei Aoyama* was found dead, hung from his neck, in the bathroom of his Tokyo apartment on October 9. He was 32. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## jmucchiello

Dennis Ritchie co-creator of the original Unix operating system and co-creator of the programming language C died at the age of 70 on October 8 or 9 (report is not conclusive).
As reported by Rob Pike.


----------



## Fast Learner

_K&R_ was truly enlightening, opening me up to C and a whole new world of programming. And Unix... Unix is genius. Thanks Dennis, so much.

Rough couple of weeks for programmers.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime gay rights activist Frank Kameny died Tuesday.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Horrible crash claims life of Dan Wheldon at Izod IndyCar Series season finale.

Dan Wheldon killed in horrible IndyCar crash at Las Vegas - From the Marbles - NASCARBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sue Mengers, one of the most influential Hollywood agents, died yesterday after a series of small strokes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Motorsports takes another blow: Rick Huseman and others die in plane crash.

Off-road Racer Rick Huseman, Brother Jeff and Pilot Die in Plane Crash - Auto News - Truck Trend


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Muammar Qadaffi, the president of Libya, was killed today.  He was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Muammar Qadaffi, the president of Libya, was killed today.  He was 69.




Preliminary but as yet unconfirmed reports indicate that his sons Mutassim and Saif al Islam were also killed.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Muammar Qadaffi, the president of Libya, was killed today.  He was 69.



Caught in a crossfire of rebel and loyalist forces.... Sounds like they were a re few there that weren't quite as loyal as he thought.   Remember the "Murphy's Laws of Combat" that apply in the situation.
1) Incoming fire has the right of way.
2) Friendly fire rarely is.
3) If you find yourself between two combative forces, dig faster (and deeper).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Crown Prince Sultan bin Abdel Aziz Al Saud, heir to the throne of Saudi Arabia, died today after an illness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Crown Prince Sultan bin Abdel Aziz Al Saud, heir to the throne of Saudi Arabia, died today after an illness.




It's like the old Arabic curse, "May you live in interesting times" is in full force these days...


----------



## Phaezen

MotoGP rider Marco Somoncelli has passed away due to injuries sustained in a horror crash in the Malaysian MotoGP this morning

Marco Simoncelli dead after Malaysian MotoGP crash | Mail Online


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Preliminary but as yet unconfirmed reports indicate that his sons Mutassim and Saif al Islam were also killed.




Mutassim has been confirmed dead- captured then killed in the same engagement as his father- but Saif Al Islam has reportedly been captured (alive and unharmed) according to unconfirmed reports received by NBC.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Pierpoint, veteran reporter for CBS, has died.

Longtime CBS correspondent Robert Pierpoint dies - Yahoo! TV


----------



## Rabulias

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It's like the old Arabic curse, "May you live in interesting times" is in full force these days...




While the application is truly universal, I thought that was known as the Chinese Curse?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its old enough that there are probably many cultures that lay claim to it...or get blamed for it!

I've always heard it in context of Arabic, though.


----------



## jmucchiello

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Its old enough that there are probably many cultures that lay claim to it...or get blamed for it!
> 
> I've always heard it in context of Arabic, though.




I've never heard it as Arabic and wikipedia only discusses it's potential Chinese origins and somewhat debunks them: May you live in interesting times - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

It is probably actually an English proverb.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Antoine Montant found dead:

Speed-flying champion Antoine Montant found dead in French Alps


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tom Keith, a longtime sound effects man who did creaking doors, clucking chickens and more on _A Prairie Home Companion, _died Sunday after collapsing at his home.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dorothy Howell Roham, the mother of Hillary Clinton, died today.  She was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gilbert Cates, the longtime producer of the Academy Awards, died today.  He was 77.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Tom Keith, a longtime sound effects man who did creaking doors, clucking chickens and more on _A Prairie Home Companion, _died Sunday after collapsing at his home.  He was 64.




*creeeaaaakkk* *thump*  *shrrrrt, shrrrrt, shrrrrt*  He would have wanted to be buried that way.   I'll miss you Tom.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Playboy Playmate Cynthia Myers, who costarred in _Beyond the Valley of the Dolls,_ died yesterday.  She was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leonard Stone, best known for playing Violet's father in _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, _died Wednesday of cancer.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wyatt Knight, who played bad boy Tommy Turner in the Porky's movies, committed suicide October 25.  He was 56.


----------



## billd91

GrayLinnorm said:


> Leonard Stone, best known for playing Violet's father in _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, _died Wednesday of cancer.  He was 87.




"I've got a blueberry for a daughter." Still one of my favorite movie lines.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lead guitarist for GWAR, Cory Smoot (a.k.a. "Flattus Maximus") was found dead on the band's tour bus yesterday.

GWAR guitarist Cory Smoot found dead on tour bus - Yahoo! News


----------



## Thunderfoot

BoB Forsch - Former pitcher for the St. Louis Cardinals and number 3 on their all time wins list died in his sleep at his home from an apparent chest aneurism.  Bob threw out the first pitch in game 7 of the World Series only a few days ago.  He was 61.


----------



## tuxgeo

Andy Rooney, commentator on "60 Minutes" on CBS. He was 92. He quit the show only last month.


----------



## Shag

jmucchiello said:


> I've never heard it as Arabic and wikipedia only discusses it's potential Chinese origins and somewhat debunks them: May you live in interesting times - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It is probably actually an English proverb.




I believe Ernest Bramah came up with that one, and used it in his Kai Lung stories.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Boxing legend Joe Frazier, boxing legend, has died of his recently diagnosed liver cancer.

Boxing legend Joe Frazier dies at 67 ? USATODAY.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emmy award winning comedy writer Hal Kanter, who created _Julia, _died Sunday.  He was 92.


----------



## Mark CMG

Early report that Heavy D has passed -

Breaking news: RIP Heavy D - RAPstation.com:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Early report that Heavy D has passed -
> 
> Breaking news: RIP Heavy D - RAPstation.com:




Nuttin' but love for ya, Heavy.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cartoonist Bill Keane, who did _Family Circus, _died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Cartoonist Bill Keane, who did _Family Circus, _died yesterday.  He was 89.




How do you trace a dotted line through all of the threads on the board before getting back here?  And if you ask who posted this, it was "not me".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Van Doren, co-founder of Vans shoes, died October 12.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mexico's interior minister, Jose Francisco Blake Mora, was killed in a helicopter crash today.  He was 45.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Italian jazz singer Daniela D'Ercole was struck by a car and killed Thursday.


Italian jazz singer killed crossing Manhattan street - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Evelyn Lauder, who created the pink ribbon for breast cancer awareness, died last Saturday of complications from ovarian cancer.  She was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ilya Zhitomirskiy, co-founder of Diaspora website dies at 22.

Founder Of Open-Source Facebook Foe Dies At 22 | Fox News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pro skier Jamie Pierre has died as the result of an avalanche.

Pro skier Jamie Pierre dies in avalanche at Snowbird in Utah


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Texas music icon Doyle Bramhall Sr. has died.

Billboard - News - Doyle Bramhall Sr., Texas Musician, Dies at 62


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Karl Slover, one of the last remaining Munchkins, died yesterday of cardiopulmonary arrest. He was 93.

Only three Munchkins are left.


----------



## JRRNeiklot

Irving H Franklin, inventor of the batting glove dies at 93.


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/15/sports/baseball/irving-franklin-maker-
of-batting-gloves-dies-at-93.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gary Garcia, half of the duo Buckner & Garcia, died yesterday.  He was 63.

Buckner & Garcia were best known for the top 10 novelty song "Pac-Man Fever", but they also wrote the theme to _WKRP in Cincinnati._


----------



## Mark CMG

Danger Mouse (and more) animator, Mark Hall, has passed away.

BBC News - Danger Mouse co-creator Mark Hall dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Garrett Uekmann, 19 yr old freshman Arkansas Razorback FB player found dead.

http://www.whnt.com/news/kfsm-u-of-...n-freshman-tight-end-20111120,0,5141151.story


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Georgia Bulldogs radio announcer Larry Musnon has passed.

Longtime Georgia Bulldogs announcer Larry Munson dies at 89 - ESPN


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Greg Halman, outfielder for the Seattle Mariners, stabbed to death in Rotterdam.

Major League Baseball player stabbed to death - CNN.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kurt Budke and Miranda Serna, 2 OSU women's basketball coaches, killed in plane crash.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Neville, the Well Manicured Man in _The X-Files, _died last Saturday.  He was 86.


----------



## Mark CMG

It is being reported that author Anne McCaffrey has passed.

Anne McCaffrey - Publishers Weekly

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_McCaffrey


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Porn actress turned disco singer Andrea True died November 7.  She was 68.

True had a top 10 hit in 1976 with "More, More, More".


----------



## Thunderfoot

Mark CMG said:


> It is being reported that author Anne McCaffrey has passed.
> 
> Anne McCaffrey - Publishers Weekly
> 
> Anne McCaffrey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Of a stroke - Science fiction author Anne McCaffrey dies at 85 - books - TODAY.com- The dragons are weeping in Pern.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Motian, jazz drummer, has passed.

Influential jazz drummer Paul Motian dies in NYC - Yahoo! News


----------



## Thunderfoot

Wow, this is sad news.  Paul had one of the most interesting approaches to the kit, using the drums set as a single instrument instead of a composite of many pieces.  Truly sad.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing

Thunderfoot said:


> Of a stroke - Science fiction author Anne McCaffrey dies at 85 - books - TODAY.com- The dragons are weeping in Pern.




Having spent many, many years on PernMUSH, based on her works (before the rediscovery of technology), a place which Mrs. McCaffrey herself visited on rare occasions (such as why we had no Benden Weyr...legal wrangling with one of the myriad failed attempts to get the original Trilogy made into movies as they should be, not turned into something they're not) I could name a large number of people whose heads bent when they heard this news. I just caught it tonight on our local all news radio station. 

Maybe I'll dig up my old character names and passwords and go pay the place a visit out of respect. The playership died off, but the world, last I checked, was still there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CNN radio host Stanley Wright Case has died in a car collision.

Longtime CNN radio anchor killed in Ala. wreck - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Award winning poet Ruth Stone, died November 19.  She was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Restauranteur Jeno Paulucci, who helped popularize the pizza roll, died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## Mark CMG

Maggie Daley has died of cancer at 68.

Maggie Daley dies - Chicago Tribune


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Noted New York Times journalist Tom Wicker died yesterday of an apparent heart attack.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gary Speed has apparently committed suicide.

Gary Speed died hours after joking with colleagues on Football Focus - Telegraph


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Director Ken Russell died yesterday.  He was 84.

Among his films were _Women In Love, The Devils, Tommy, Altered States, _and _Lair of the White Worm._


----------



## Bedrockgames

Patrice Oneal passed away from complications following a stroke: Stand-up comic Patrice O'Neal dead at 41 | Reuters


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn...now the Pepsi-Can killer will never see justice!

Sorry to see you go, Patrice.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Damn...now the Pepsi-Can killer will never see justice!
> 
> Sorry to see you go, Patrice.




Yeah. I really enjoyed his stand-up. And he was a local guy too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chester McGlockton has died.

Former Raiders Pro Bowler, Chester McGlockton, dead at 42 - Shutdown Corner - NFLBlog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don DeVito, a longtime Columbia Records executive who produced several Bob Dylan albums, died last Friday.  He was 72.


----------



## tuxgeo

Josef Stalin's daughter, '_Svetlana Iosifovna Alliluyeva_, later known as Lana Peters due to her third marriage, died November 22 in Wisconsin at age 85. She was the author of at least two books, _Twenty Letters to a Friend _and _Far Away Music_, so that may qualify her for inclusion in a list of passings under the Media heading.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Judy Lewis, Clark Gable's daughter, has died.

Clark Gable?s Secret Daughter Dies | Movie Talk - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christa Wolf, celebrated German writer, has died.

German author Christa Wolf dies at 82 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marion Holmes DeFore, a big band singer best known for performing on novelty songs such as "I'm a Little Teapot", died November 17.  She was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill McKinney, who played one of the evil mountain men in _Deliverance,_ died Thursday.  He was 80.

McKinney also appeared in seven films with Clint Eastwood, including _The Outlaw Josey Wales._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan Sues, a regular on Laugh-In, died Thursday.  He was 85.

Sues also appeared in _The Twilight Zone_ episode "The Masks".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Legendary bluesman Hubert Sumlin has died.

Bluesman Hubert Sumlin, guitarist for Howlin? Wolf, dies at 80 - Aurora Beacon News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bollywood legend Dev Anand has passed.

End of era as Bollywood's "evergreen" Dev Anand dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Mark CMG

Artist Darrell K. Sweet has passed.

Darrell K. Sweet, 1934-2011 | Tor.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Howard Tate has died.

Soul singer Howard Tate dies in NJ apartment at 72 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Dobie Gray, best known for "Drift Away", died yesterday.  He was 71.


----------



## tecnowraith

Harry Morgan, ‘M*A*S*H’ and ‘Dragnet’ Actor, Dies at 96

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/08/a...html?_r=1&pagewanted=all?src=tp&smid=fb-share


----------



## Ed_Laprade

tecnowraith said:


> Harry Morgan, ‘M*A*S*H’ and ‘Dragnet’ Actor, Dies at 96
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/08/a...html?_r=1&pagewanted=all?src=tp&smid=fb-share



Drat, a fine actor. Nice to see the NY Times did good by him. I first saw him in December Bride myself, and liked him from the get-go. (He also played Buggsy Malone on The Untouchables TV show. The pilot, I think.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Singer-songwriter Dobie Gray, best known for "Drift Away", died yesterday.  He was 71.




He also wrote "The In Crowd", which Ramsey Lewis transformed into an instrumental Jazz classic.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Jerry Robinson died yesterday.  He was 89.

Robinson worked on Batman when he was a teenager and helped create some of its iconic characters, most notably the Joker.


----------



## Mark CMG

GrayLinnorm said:


> Comic book artist Jerry Robinson died yesterday.  He was 89.
> 
> Robinson worked on Batman when he was a teenager and helped create some of its iconic characters, most notably the Joker.





Here's a tribute to the influence of his work -

Joker Creator Jerry Robinson Dies: The Clown Prince’s Best Movie Moments


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Atterberry has died.  He was the only person seriously injured in the Hollywood shooting rampage of Tyler Brehm.

Record exec dies after Hollywood shooting - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Mary58712
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2011
> Posts: 7
> Novice (Lvl 1)



Spammer reported.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Whitman, the owner of Shakespeare & Company, a bookstore in Paris that was a stopover for writers, died today.  He was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Simon, one of the comic book industry's most revered writers and artists, died yesterday.  He was 98.

Simon helped create Captain America.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Prolific fanatasy and children's writer Russell Hoban died Tuesday.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime DC artist Eduardo Barreto died today, most likely from meningitis.  He was 57.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film producer Bert Schneider died Monday.  He was 78.

Schneider produced _Easy Rider, Five Easy Pieces, _and _The Monkees _among others.  He won an Oscar for the documentary _Hearts and Minds._


----------



## Mark CMG

Writer, Christopher Hitchens, has died.

In Memoriam: Christopher Hitchens, 1949?2011 | Blogs | Vanity Fair


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Graham Brown, actor on "Sanford & Son" and "Law & Order", has died.

'Sanford & Son' actor Graham Brown dies in NJ - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aspiring rap star Slim Dunkin shot dead.

Rapper Slim Dunkin slain in Atlanta music studio - Yahoo! News


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Graham Brown, actor on "Sanford & Son" and "Law & Order", has died.
> 
> 'Sanford & Son' actor Graham Brown dies in NJ - Yahoo! News





This is rather bizarre in that he was born on the same day as I was, October 24 (different year), and the name of his last credit on IMDb.com, a TV movie in 1997 called Clover, is also my last name.

IMDb - Graham Brown


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Patrick V. Murphy, who battled corruption as head of the New York, Washington, and Detroit police forces, died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy award winning morna singer Cesaria Evora died today of heart failure.  She was 70.


----------



## freyar

Vaclav Havel, the first president of the Czech Republic after communism and former playwright, died today at age 75.  He had long had respiratory problems.


----------



## Mark CMG

Kim Jong Il is dead.

North Korean leader Kim Jong Il dead, state TV reports - CNN.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wow- interesting times ahead!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dan Frazer, best known for playing Kojak's boss, died last Friday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Guitar resale icon and industry Ed Roman has passed.

Ed owned what was at one time the biggest & most famous guitar store in the world, frequented by rock royalty.  His rants about guitar manufacturing & sales practices were legendary.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eva Ekvall has died of cancer, aged 28.

Former Miss Venezuela dies of breast cancer at 28 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dutch-born Johannes Heesters has died.

Dutch-born entertainer Heesters dies at age 108 after long career started in Nazi Germany - The Washington Post


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Morvillo, attorney who represented mostly high-profile white collar criminal defendants- including Martha Stewart and John Zaccaro- has died.

Lawyer Morvillo, Martha Stewart defender, dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John G. Lawrence, gay rights pioneer who was part of a landmark US Supreme Court case granting gays privacy rights has died of heart failure at age 68.

Gay Privacy Case Winner Dead at 68


----------



## billd91

Are some of these death references starting to be a bit obscure? Do some of them need to be mentioned on a gaming/fanboy message board?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Color Field movement founder, Helen Frankenthaler, has died.


Abstract painter Helen Frankenthaler dies at 83 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

billd91 said:


> Are some of these death references starting to be a bit obscure? Do some of them need to be mentioned on a gaming/fanboy message board?




I've been participating in GrayLinnorm's threads for a few years now- many of the notices are obscure.  I frequently see people I've never heard of memorialized here, so I'm sure it's the same for everyone else.


----------



## Fast Learner

billd91 said:


> Are some of these death references starting to be a bit obscure? Do some of them need to be mentioned on a gaming/fanboy message board?




Not "starting to", there's a multi-year history of obscure death notices here. I felt the same way at first, but have come to appreciate being introduced to interesting people that I never even knew existed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ex-SNL writer/Kids in the Hall producer Joe Bodolai has died.

Ex-'Saturday Night Live' writer Joe Bodolai dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

4x Stanley Cup winner with the Red Wings and uncle of Leaf's coach Ron Wilson, Johnny Wilson, has died.

Johnny Wilson, 4-time NHL champion, dies at 82 - NHL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cheetah- Tarzan's chimpanzee sidekick from the 1930s- has died.

Cheetah the chimp from 1930s Tarzan flicks dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Mark CMG

billd91 said:


> Are some of these death references starting to be a bit obscure? Do some of them need to be mentioned on a gaming/fanboy message board?





When I began these threads, as Dead Celebs, back in 2003, 2004, and 2005, I tended to list fairly well known celebrities and even some obscure ones if they had some sort of genre-cred (even a costumer from an early sci-fi flick might be added) but I encouraged folks to include anyone they wished to commemorate.  It's informative and, after all, it does no real harm.  I turned things over at Gencon that last year and I'm glad the tradition has continued.  I find out about folks from a variety of backgrounds and when I read a recent obit I tend to do a little extra research and learn even more.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Abstract painter Helen Frankenthaler died yesterday.  She was 83.


----------



## Villano

Director *Don Sharp *died on Dec. 18th at the age of 89.  Sharp directed several Hammer films including Kiss of the Vampire, Rasputin the Mad Monk, and Psychomania as well as British tv series like The Avengers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pop Art icon James Rizzi has died.

Beloved pop artist James Rizzi dies at 61 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sam Rivers, sideman to Miles Davis and Dizzie Gillespie (among others), has passed.


Jazz musician Sam Rivers dies from pneumonia at 88 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kaye Stevens!, singer, actress & frequent guest on The Tonight Show, has died.

Singer, actress Kaye Stevens dies in Florida


----------



## Truth Seeker

That is why this thread exist...a major humble thanks to all, who has helped.


Fast Learner said:


> Not "starting to", there's a multi-year history of obscure death notices here. I felt the same way at first, but have come to appreciate being introduced to interesting people that I never even knew existed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former MLB All-Star Don Meuller has died.

Former Giants star Mueller dies, got key 1951 hit - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------

